# 4x SA-12s : 149.9 Bass Racer



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Team Sundown member Walt from South Carolina.

4x Stock SA-12 D4s
** These are our 600-watt line... they only cost $189 each from an authorized dealer **

2x SAZ-4500Ds

I do not suggest doing this to your SA-12s but Walt has been doing it for a while 




























Video of perfect run :

YouTube - Bass Race with 4 Sundown SA 12's


----------

